# AM I JUST MISSING THEM? ALDABRAMAN NOT POSTING?



## wellington (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems some of the older (not in age, but experience) members aren't posting as much as they used too. Am I just missing them, as I am not on as much either, or are they not posting. Like Greg, (ALDABRAMAN) I haven't seen a post from him in quite some time. There are more, Greg just always posted every day. I know I am not the only one that has noticed this. I hope it's just the busy holiday season and they haven't just gotten bored with TFO
Anyone have any ideas, answers, or input.


----------



## bigred (Dec 19, 2012)

I have noticed him not posting as much


----------



## sibi (Dec 19, 2012)

Aside from Greg, I know there are some that use to post everyday that aren't posting lately. I know that I haven't posted much lately, but I have a good reason. It's only been a week since my heart attack and I'm recovering. I love this forum and will get back to regular daily postings soon. I hope all the regulars come back soon.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Dec 20, 2012)

It could just be the season....I'm sure everyone is very busy with the holidays


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 20, 2012)

sibi said:


> Aside from Greg, I know there are some that use to post everyday that aren't posting lately. I know that I haven't posted much lately, but I have a good reason. It's only been a week since my heart attack and I'm recovering. I love this forum and will get back to regular daily postings soon. I hope all the regulars come back soon.



I'm sorry to hear that! I hope you are doing better.

I have noticed some of the regulars not posting as much either, but I just assumed it was the holidays.


----------



## tickle (Dec 20, 2012)

There has been slow traffic nothing to comment on and the seasonsthe northeast had sandy to deal with also.send him pm maybe he is sick and can use a shout out from a friend.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 20, 2012)

It is his aldabras egg laying season. So im sure he is very busy with the biggens laying eggs. My 2 centa.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

Greg may not have posted, but I know he was online here just last night.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't make him get a restraining order.


----------



## wellington (Dec 20, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Greg may not have posted, but I know he was online here just last night.



Ha, ha, that's funny, because I checked also to see if he had been on. He has been lurking, but not posting. I'm going to pm him and make sure all is okay.


Well, guess I'm not going to pm him, he has it disabled. No email either. I sure hope all is alright with him and his family, two and four legged.


----------



## Spn785 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I just noticed that he has been on today. I hope he sees this and lets us know if everything is okay.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2012)

send him a message.. he may not want to answer publicly...


----------



## wellington (Dec 20, 2012)

Laura said:


> send him a message.. he may not want to answer publicly...



He does not have his pm or email enabled anymore. He did post on his thread today. He also said he would post a pic once in a while on his thread. Hoping all is well.


A couple more that has come to mind is Kristina and Laurie. They aren't posting much either. Even Tom doesn't post as much or Zamric. I know there's more, but I can't think of their names. Hoping its the busy Christmas season and we aren't loosing them.


----------



## sibi (Dec 20, 2012)

That made me laugh so hard I thought I would have another attack =P



yagyujubei said:


> Don't make him get a restraining order.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Dec 21, 2012)

bigred said:


> I have noticed him not posting as much



Ditto :-/ I miss them all ......


----------



## ascott (Dec 22, 2012)

> That made me laugh so hard I thought I would have another attack =P
> 
> Don't make him get a restraining order.



Now I am rolling here....please, no heart attacks nor restraining orders....


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Me too! Perhaps it is the season. Plus maybe a lot of torts are in hibernation now so not much to say??? Idk. COME BACK EVERONE!!


----------

